# Suggestions for other furr-babies?



## iloveme88999 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey everyone!I am an animal lover. Hardcore. I have a lot of pets that are all well loved and cared for and was thinking of possibly rescuing another? I had rats in the past and when I went to adopt another pair to join my family, it didn’t work out. My allergy has gotten increasingly worse and it looks like rats in the furr-baby clan is not gonna happen. So I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on good small pets as an alternative to rats to join the family. I currently have dogs, cats, mice, and a rabbit although I’m looking into adopting another small critter and wanted to know what everyone’s opinions were on small critters besides rats. I’m looking for limited smell, as the mice are already hard to manage, and friendly and cuddly. So I was wondering if anyone had ever owned Guinea Pigs or chinchillas? They seem like nice critters so please let me know, it’d be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Guinea pigs aren't as cuddly as rats, but they have their charms. I love it when they wheek when you shake their food container and they love to popcorn around  Hopefully someone will have more to say on this and be of more help  LOL!!


----------

